# Geert Wilders - the new San Diego Matamoros



## kvanlaan (Mar 7, 2008)

Apparently, not everyone in Europe is asleep at the tiller. 

His movie, _Fitna_, will come out in a few days (or so). He and his wife have had over 600 death threats from irate Muslims over his views. I wish him well, but Theo van Gogh also made a movie critical of Islam and look what happened to him...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0jUuzdfqfc&NR=1]YouTube - Geert Wilders Speaks: Anti-Koran Film (Part 1 of 2)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W6twYw4E8w&feature=related]YouTube - Geert Wilders Speaks: Muslims & Tolerance (Part 2 of 2)[/ame]


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 7, 2008)

From Wikipedia:



> In February 2008, Pakistani regulators banned YouTube for several days due to a blasphemous video clip believed to be a trailer for Fitna. Google eventually complied to the Muslim protest and the material was removed *due to being offensive to Muslims worldwide*. In their attempt to censor, Pakistan accidentally caused the YouTube site to be unavailable worldwide for hours.
> 
> Critics and fighters for free speech as well as various European governments argue the decision made by Google was taken in fear of terrorist attacks against Google headquarters.
> 
> Indonesia is afraid tensions will rise to a new level, resulting in a clash of violence between Muslims and non-Muslims due to the release of Fitna.



Does this mean that material considered offensive to Christians worldwide will likewise be removed?


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 7, 2008)

keep dreaming, my friend...

Don't know about Mr. Wilders motives in all this, but do admire his courage.

He is right now negotiating with TV in the Netherlands to air his movie, believe he has a press conference scheduled for March 28..

Otherwise, he plans to go online with his movie


----------

